# Ladies - shaving your legs



## Monica (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi girls (and boys who shave legs)

Carol has decided she needs to shave her legs despite having invisibly blonde hair on them. As I don't have many hairs (and blonde) on my legs I have never bothered with such a thing. Hence my asking:

What do you do? Razor, disposable shaver, wax or anything else available?
If you use a disposable, how often do you use it before throwing it away? I have to admit I have absolutely no idea about these things (despite being a woman, LOL)


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 16, 2012)

Monica said:


> Hi girls (and boys who shave legs)
> 
> Carol has decided she needs to shave her legs despite having invisibly blonde hair on them. As I don't have many hairs (and blonde) on my legs I have never bothered with such a thing. Hence my asking:
> 
> ...



(Tries to picture Monica with long blonde hair on her legs, or is that blonde hair on her long legs 

My daughter uses a disposable shaver, she informs me that she only uses it once, then she puts a moisteriser cream on after shaving.

John


----------



## imtrying (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Monica,

I use Gillette Venus...then just replace the blades when they start to feel like they're not doing anything! I'd say these are more worth the money as mine have always lasted for ages. 

I shave in the shower, but before washing. Then scrub down, and the dry and moisturise when out. Never dry shave legs...makes them really itchy!! 

And remind her...once she starts shaving those invisible hairs, they'll never be invisible again!!! They will start growing back stronger, thicker and darker....that might scare her to change her mind! 

Also, tell her to be careful with new blades when shaving around her ankles and knees....maybe get her to avoid these areas to start with - this will be where she's likely to cut herself


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2012)

Since my middle name is "Tarantula" I've never bothered. I do use a Gillette Venus for my underams and always wet, never dry. Have you suggested she try something like Nair instead, then there wouldn't be any blood trails from the bath to her room and no accidental amputations.


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Monica

You name it I've tried it and I always go back to ordinary orange bic (or own brand) disposables - I use the ones that are supposedly for Men. Don't know how many times I use each one - just use it til it doesn't work as well, then start on another. Easier to start with if she tries it in the bath (can be bit tricky standing up IMO) but dont bother with special shaving stuff, just usual bath/shower stuff. 

She might want to start off with the Venus ones as they have a shaped handle - K uses them (she is very dark), but personally I find the cheaper ones do the job. 

Carefull round those ankles!


----------



## sally43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would echo what imtrying said!  Venus are good, but do remind your daughter the fine blonde invisible hairs will never be that again! 

Good luck!


----------



## Monica (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Ladies 

Actually Carol has already been shaving her legs with a disposable, but I didn't know. I found it in the bath after she had a shower. So I guess she is wet shaving.
But as I said before, because I know nothing about leg shaving, I just wondered about how long you can use a disposable for.


----------



## Monica (Feb 16, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> (Tries to picture Monica with long blonde hair on her legs, or is that blonde hair on her long legs
> 
> My daughter uses a disposable shaver, she informs me that she only uses it once, then she puts a moisteriser cream on after shaving.
> 
> John



 LOL John, but thank you for your  daughter's information 



AlisonM said:


> Since my middle name is "Tarantula" I've never bothered. I do use a Gillette Venus for my underams and always wet, never dry. Have you suggested she try something like Nair instead, then there wouldn't be any blood trails from the bath to her room and no accidental amputations.



LOL  Alison
 Nair looks interesting, no shaving involved. Will have a closer look when I'm next in town


----------



## sally43 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Monica,

I have found over the years - of which there have been quite a few! - that as I have sensitive skin it has paid to buy multi blade razors (like Venus) and use shaving gel. This helps stop soreness etc.  And, again, as imtrying says; change the blades when you don't feel they are doing anything!


----------



## Natalie123 (Feb 16, 2012)

If she tries hair removal creams, try it on a small patch first to check for allergies. I didn't read that bit and ended up red and itchy - common if you have sensitive / fair skin I think. I never bothered with waxing (ouch) and although I shave, my hair still grows back blonde and fine.

I use a shaving gel or just shower gel to stop irritation when shaving


----------



## Monica (Feb 16, 2012)

sally43 said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> I have found over the years - of which there have been quite a few! - that as I have sensitive skin it has paid to buy multi blade razors (like Venus) and use shaving gel. This helps stop soreness etc.  And, again, as imtrying says; change the blades when you don't feel they are doing anything!





Natalie123 said:


> If she tries hair removal creams, try it on a small patch first to check for allergies. I didn't read that bit and ended up red and itchy - common if you have sensitive / fair skin I think. I never bothered with waxing (ouch) and although I shave, my hair still grows back blonde and fine.
> 
> I use a shaving gel or just shower gel to stop irritation when shaving



Thank you both


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm dark haired and used to shave for years as it needed re-doing every other day in summer. Twice a week in winter.  (and my under-arms) (not telling you where else LOL)

Anyway, then I invested in waxing at 6 week intervals, for approx 10 years. (lower leg regularly, higher up pre holidays, pits never)  By then my hair grew back very sparsely and weakly so I bought an electric de-epilator, which I still use now.

I thought that happened to anybody who waxed for that long - but turns out it was most likely me Thyroid!  LOL

Anyway, however you remove the hair, and even if you don't remove it at all - your legs need moisturizing the same as practically the whole of the rest of your skin!


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 16, 2012)

Husband bought me an electric shaver for christmas which is great because it doesn't cut like a disposable razor. I then use a Flexitol moisturiser


----------



## Lauren (Feb 16, 2012)

Stuff like Nair can be extremely irritating to sensitive skin, just to warn you. I use gillette venus razors and change the blade every couple of weeks, and I use body butter after to moisturise.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 17, 2012)

waxing hurts ..... that is all..... lol
seriously i just use a cheap shaving gel (the sensitive version) and shops own razors .... i have had a few major bleeds where i havent taken enough care (well i say major not life threatening but carpet threatening!) though they were in my younger days i am more careful  now


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 17, 2012)

_I use the Nair for sensitive skin (being a sensitive little soul )

Bit messy but least I don't shred me pins lol_


----------



## Monica (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I'll have a discussion with Carol about it at the weekend


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope the discussion went/goes well 

I am terrible for shaving my legs and TBH I actually use his razor and his shaving foam.So please dont encourage her to do that


----------



## Monica (Feb 26, 2012)

Steff said:


> Hope the discussion went/goes well
> 
> I am terrible for shaving my legs and TBH I actually use his razor and his shaving foam.So please dont encourage her to do that



lol, Steff!
OH doesn't use shaving foam, but I guess she could use his razor


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use an epilator, the effects last much much longer than disposable razors


----------



## deaf-fishie (Feb 29, 2012)

After using just about everything I now use an epilator (sp?) and I'd never go back! I have a Braun (think it's called a satin ice or something), it wasn't cheap but it's rechargable and you can use it wet or dry. 

Just a tip whatever you/she goes with, if you have fine hair on your legs (mine are ffairly fine and blonde) use a good body scrub at least once a week to stop ingrowing hairs, this can be a problem because fine hair finds it more difficult to gorw back after shaving or whatever!

Best of luck!


----------

